# Beretta PX4 Version?



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am very seriously considering the Beretta PX4 Storm, Sig p229, or Walther p99 A/S all in .40. At this time, I am doing my last bit of research on these pistols and was remember hearing that one of the PX4 versions is considered 'superior' to the other. I know this is a very subjective term, but I cannot get it out of my head. So my question to everyone is what is the 'superior' model? Version F or G.

I am looking at DA/SA so the DA only D model isnt an option. Thank you for your responses as this is my first pistol and I want to make sure that I get it right. The storm is my probable choice as it fits nicely into my price range and when I held it at the shop it felt like a brand new pair of shoes:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See here on the 40 cal PX4:

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=43650

The admin there shut it down, but this has come up on MANy threads over the past few years concerning trigger slap and the PX4


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I to spent alot of time researching and trying different guns before I made my decision. I ended up buying a Sig P229R .40 w/stainless slide. Here's why:

I like the feel, size and looks of the gun. The DA/SA trigger after break-in feels smooth and has a good break. The decocker was important to carry a chambered round. Very easy to strip and clean. Very reliable!!! 750 rounds without *any* problems. Holds resale value better than others. Ammo capacity 12+1. I carry it using a CompTac MTAC IWB holster. For me, It was my first choice. Others I spoke with in the know always seemed to recommend a Sig product. MSRP around $1050.

I've only read that Sig customer service however is not 100%, But I doubt you will ever require it.

Not a Sig P229 pictured here-









I am currently looking at a Beretta PX4 9mm sub-compact "F version" then installing the Stealth levers to slim it up a bit which changes it to a "G". The PX4 has a decocker system as well. The "G" version is decock lever down and returns up on release (no safety). The "F" is decock lever down and it stays in safety. The PX4 also utilizes the Beretta rotating barrel design to help reduce recoil shock whereas the PX4 sub does not. The sub-compact uses a standard tilt barrel design similar to Sig and others. The PX4 would be another good choice I would consider in a .40 for sure. I would certainly read all about the trigger sting concerns as mentioned http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=43650

My brother owns a Springfield XDm 9mm and a XD40 sub-compact but I think the .40 is pushing it for a 20oz. polymer frame sub-compact gun. I can't seem to warm-up to their trigger pulls as well.

Good luck with your choice and enjoy the hell out of it!


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> See here on the 40 cal PX4:
> 
> http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=43650
> 
> The admin there shut it down, but this has come up on MANy threads over the past few years concerning trigger slap and the PX4


Wow, thanks shipwreck....I think I'll hold off on the px4 after reading. You really saved me. I guess its down to the p229 and p99...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've been touting the P99 fgor years now, so you'll have to forgive me, but I've grown tired of typing the same stuff over and over since 2005.

But, go to the walther section and start from the oldest pages 1st - you'll see my past comments about the P99


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> I've been touting the P99 fgor years now, so you'll have to forgive me, but I've grown tired of typing the same stuff over and over since 2005.
> 
> But, go to the walther section and start from the oldest pages 1st - you'll see my past comments about the P99


ive read most of your comments and others which is how i initially became turned onto the pistol. have you heared anything about the xdm .40? i am researching it now but its much newer than the others, any information is helpful.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have never tried the XDm - I have shot an xd9 and didn't care for it. Owned an XD45 and sold it a few months later - didn't care for the trigger - too heavy.

That's all I can say.


----------

